
Dropbox snoops through your files - minton
http://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law/dropbox-led-alleged-online-child-pornography-stash-cobb-man-arrest/CSfAM0Jk32mztu8RwKP8wK/
======
hmahncke
One possibility is that Dropbox hashes your videos/photos, and compare your
hashes to hashes of known shared images obtained from previous prosecutions,
and reports matches to police. That's not exactly "snooping through your
files."

Source: I served on a jury on a case like this once. It was very unpleasant.

------
Overtonwindow
Of course they snoop on your files. You're uploading to their system and they
really have no incentive, nor requirement, to give you privacy. Anyone who
uploads sensitive files, from porn to bank statements, to Dropbox should know
without a doubt that someone is probably going to see it. The only way around
that is to encrypt locally, then upload.

------
minton
Obviously I'm all for catching disgusting people like this but how is this
possible without gross violation of your privacy?

------
Powerofmene
Any user should know that illegal material stored in the cloud is not private.

